# Mash Paddle Newsflash



## chiller (11/5/05)

The Mash Paddle has developed as an excellent way for All grain brewers 
to compete against their peers based mainly on brewing and recipe 
creation skills.

It has been my desire since its creation that the Paddle be handed over 
to a national competition to ensure a continuity over the coming years.

After discussion with the committee of ANAWBS (Australian National Amateur
Wine and Beer Show) involving a full restructuring of the beer competition I
am very happy to announce the Mash Paddle will now be the premiere All Grain
brewing competition at this the oldest National Homebrewing Beer competition
in Australia.

All the same "rules" will apply but now you will have until the middle 
of September to get your entries in. And if you haven't previously considered entering there is now time to get your entries in.

This year's Mash Paddle winner, can rightly claim to be the national
champion of the only exclusively all grain category within any Australian
national competition. 

Full further entry details for the mash paddle, and the other ANAWBS
classifications will be posted in the near future by members of the ANAWBS
committee. 

A new collection address will be provided shortly.

I am very happy with the new style guidelines and the judging criteria for the other beers in the competition categories and look forward to tasting your entries for the 
2005 Paddle.


Steve Nicholls


----------



## nonicman (11/5/05)

chiller said:


> All the same "rules" will apply but now you will have until the middle
> of September to get your entries in. And if you haven't previously considered entering there is now time to get your entries in.
> [post="58601"][/post]​



That is good news, I was wondering what the others were talking about with references to entering this or that beer in the "Mash Paddle" at the Brisbane Big Brew Day, untill I saw the link in a post earlier this week, and saw I'd missed the boat.

Congratulations Steve, it is quite an achivement, and bloody good thing aswell. 

Just have to brew the winner this Saturday  

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## chiller (11/5/05)

nonicman said:


> That is good news, I was wondering what the others were talking about with references to entering this or that beer in the "Mash Paddle" at the Brisbane Big Brew Day, untill I saw the link in a post earlier this week, and saw I'd missed the boat.
> 
> Congratulations Steve, it is quite an achivement, and bloody good thing aswell.
> 
> ...



I hope this will give more people the chance to enter and have fun with brewing.

Steve


----------



## Kai (11/5/05)

Great news, especially on the extension. It means I have time to have another crack at my recipe.


----------



## beertime (11/5/05)

Is there a website where the upto date info is.


----------



## homebrewworld.com (11/5/05)

I have *FUN *entering my beers in comps with guidelines?
Without guidelines i dont know what the bloody hell i would be making ! 
Lighten up boys,

Its only beer...............cheers


----------



## Kai (11/5/05)

Lighten up... excellent advice.


----------



## Jovial_Monk (11/5/05)

ONLY beer?

JM


----------



## homebrewworld.com (11/5/05)

ha


----------



## beertime (11/5/05)

Am I missing something with the lighten up comments??


----------



## Asher (12/5/05)

> Am I missing something with the lighten up comments??



I think he means 'cut back on the dark grains'........ You are using grains right? h34r: 

hehe
Asher for now


----------



## Weizguy (12/5/05)

> Its only beer...............cheers
> rolleyes.gif



Only beer. Only beeeer?
It's just the most important beverage in the world.



> Am I missing something with the lighten up comments??



Beertime. The answer is yes....but what is the question you now need to ask?

Seth out


----------



## beertime (12/5/05)

> Am I missing something with the lighten up comments??



Beertime. The answer is yes....but what is the question you now need to ask?

Seth out 
[post="58754"][/post]​[/quote]

I am only new to this forum and while I am not sure what question I should ask, I do wonder what others get out bagging the crap out of other people who post here, there seems to be a lot of it going on. Why not be possitive. Participation on the forum is important otherwise there would be one, and all the negativity is dissapointing.

I hope I haven't gone too far or missed the point...

I would have thought comps are a good thing as a way to improve our brewing standards  :beer:


----------



## chiller (12/5/05)

Another thread hijacked by --- [insert word or blunt object]


I will post the relevant info that has changed as soon as possible. 

The "guidelines" for the beer are the same.

Steve


----------



## wee stu (12/5/05)

beertime said:


> Is there a website where the upto date info is.
> [post="58669"][/post]​



beertime the new ANAWBS site is currently, as the say in the property ads, under construction.

Once the builders have left, hopefully in about a week's time, I'll post a link to the new anawbs site which will have full details on all the new beer categories, entry dates, fees etc, including the updated collection point for the mash paddle entries.

As part of the new anawbs committee I am stoked that the mash paddle has joined our comp, and very pleased with the work we have done in improving the rest of the guidelines.

Bear with us, I am sure the bulk of craft brewers will appreciate the changes too.

Rest assured, when the site is up and running AHB members will be, after the committee, the very first to know.


----------



## Barry (18/5/05)

Good Day
I am about to bottle the MPC beer soon, do I still need to have two plastic bottles for the comp.? I usually send my entries to the ANAWBS in a box.


----------



## chiller (18/5/05)

Barry said:


> Good Day
> I am about to bottle the MPC beer soon, do I still need to have two plastic bottles for the comp.? I usually send my entries to the ANAWBS in a box.
> [post="59453"][/post]​



Hi Barry,

thanks for the question. Yes the same requiements for the plastic bottles still apply to this years Mash Paddle.

Steve.


----------



## jgriffin (29/5/05)

So did the website ever get put up? Where can i find the new entry conditions?


----------



## Batz (29/5/05)

Thankyou Barry ! :beerbang: 

I must have been on the road while this was happening and had no idea the dates had changed.

I still have a chance of an entry , will the judges be still the same Chiller?


Batz


----------



## wee stu (30/5/05)

jgriffin said:


> So did the website ever get put up? Where can i find the new entry conditions?
> [post="61299"][/post]​



I am chasing this up as we speak. As soon as I can, I shall submit the details here.


----------



## wee stu (10/6/05)

jgriffin said:


> So did the website ever get put up? Where can i find the new entry conditions?
> [post="61299"][/post]​



Here it is www.anawbs.org.au, check the entry forms tab for the most detailed information beer classes, style guideliines, entry conditions etc.


----------



## dicko (22/7/05)

Hi all,
Have I missed something here?
I have downloaded the style guidlines and the entry form and I fail to notice any section that relates directly to the "mash paddle" entry.
If I have missed something I do apologise, but can anyone thro' some light on the method of entry.
Thanks


----------



## Batz (22/7/05)

It's the last one Dicko , All grain Aussie Ale

It's in the style guidelines

Batz


----------



## johnno (22/7/05)

Is the site up or down?
i cant access it.

johnno


----------



## dicko (22/7/05)

Hi Batz


View attachment Category_Style_Sheet_2005.pdf


The guidlines I have doesn't have it.
I cant access the site at the present time either.

Cheers


----------



## Batz (22/7/05)

If you can't find it when the site is up again I will scan it and email it to you.

I am sure our wee friend will sort it out 

Batz


----------



## dicko (22/7/05)

Batz said:


> If you can't find it when the site is up again I will scan it and email it to you.
> 
> I am sure our wee friend will sort it out
> 
> ...




Thanks Batz,
I dont know wether it is my "carrier pigeon" internet service that is just having a lunch break or the site is down, AHB seems OK!
I'll PM you if I need the email.
Cheers


----------



## dicko (22/7/05)

dicko said:


> Hi Batz
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188
> ...




OK Guys,
Stop downloading the above as I have just realised the mistake I have made.
The above is for the SA comp and the mash paddle is included in the Australian comp (anawbs).
I am confused as this is the first comp that I have ever intended entering and I am less than familiar with the procedures.
I have done a search on this site and found all the info for the National comp but as Johnno said, the site does not work.
I by passed Wee Stu's link and googled the "anawbs" but still no luck.
If you read this Wee Stu or any of the other organisers, can you email/pm me with how to get to the site or how to get all the rules, guidlines and entry forms.
Cheers


----------



## bradmcm (22/7/05)

If the Anawbs site was down, it is now back up.


----------



## johnno (22/7/05)

bradmcm said:


> If the Anawbs site was down, it is now back up.
> [post="68197"][/post]​




sorry to see a total of 5 hits earlier today knocked them out for so long


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/7/05)

johnno said:


> bradmcm said:
> 
> 
> > If the Anawbs site was down, it is now back up.
> ...



:lol: 

Warren -


----------

